# Work and IVF



## pinkcaline (Aug 10, 2009)

I am seeking advice on what to do about work while I am having IVF.  I am a midwife ( ), and work at a very busy consultant unit.  I have just reduced my hours down from 30 to 22.5 as I felt that the job was making me very tired and run down,and I want to optimise my chances of the treatment working.  When I asked my manager to reduce my hours, I also asked to come off of nights.  I got a very unsympathetic response and was told point blank that this was not possible.  Prior to this meeting I had gone to chat to someone at occupational health and had been advised to ask my manager to take me off of the nights, and consider reducing my hours.  

My manager said she would only give me 2 nights a month, then promptly gives me 3 nights to do on the next rota.

Should i go back to occy health and ask them to talk to my manager?  

Also, I am concerned about exposure to entonox affecting my fertility.  We have recently moved from another hospital where there was no air conditioning in the rooms. The new unit has air conditioning but no specific entonox scavengering system that I am aware of.  Do you think working in this environment is going to ruin my chances of IVF?

Thanks

Caline


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I think you would be best asking about nights on the work board, as they have all the information.  You may need a letter from your dr saying that it would be detrimental to you to work nights, but I'm not sure.

I've not heard of any problems with fertility due to entonox gases, so I think you would be ok,

Sorry I can't help more,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## pinkcaline (Aug 10, 2009)

but theres research and articles out there relating entonox to infertiity!?!!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

sorry, I just wasn't aware of any, as have never looked into it in
my career. The ones I have seen just briefly looking are ten years old, so I don't know if there is any
more up to date stuff. The only thing I can suggest is to discuss it with your
manager and show them the research that you have found,
sorry I can't be of more help,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

